# NBC Poll on wearing fur



## hunt4life (Dec 22, 2006)

Got this off trapperman. Vote on if wearing fur is inhumane. In my eyes we should all be taking the time to vote.

http://www.nbc5.com/news/15231061/detail.html 

Thanks


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Voted NO, thanks for the link.

Mike


----------



## OSXer (Jul 12, 2005)

Voted NO.


----------



## Flooded Timber (Nov 1, 2006)

Voted No, Come on guys pass this around and get your buddies to vote were losing on this one.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

I sent it to my trapper assn sec. Someone send it to MTA sec??


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

i voted no also... obviously


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Voted No, but we are behind in the voting.


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

If man didn't wear furs in history, we wouldn't be voting on this now. Duh!!!

Chalk mine up as NO.


----------



## THUMBTRAPPER (Nov 17, 2006)

Voted NO!


----------



## Little Roober (Jun 17, 2004)

55% Yes, 45% No...Step It Up People!!


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

Just for grins I tried to vote more than once and it took it. I'm sure people on the other side have done the samething. Not a really legit survey. FRANK


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Just checked and we are up 51-49%!!!


----------



## muskrat (Oct 21, 2005)

Voted today 7:40am yes 49% no 51%
Vote today
Matt


----------



## RIVERAT (Feb 2, 2007)

Voted no. BTW, how can it be inhumane to wear a fur coat? Are the animals it was made from still still alive?


----------



## BuckTread (Feb 11, 2008)

Voted No

No: 52%
Yes: 48%

:coolgleam


----------



## FixedBlade (Oct 14, 2002)

Just voted 25 times. NO. 52% no 48% yes.


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

VOTED NO! 53 no 47 yes....now.


----------



## hunt4life (Dec 22, 2006)

thanks everyone!!


----------



## glassman (Dec 27, 2007)

just voted no 52 no 48 yes. isnt humanly related to humans?


----------



## muskrat (Oct 21, 2005)

Keep voting its 50/50 right now. Down by 30 or so points.
Matt


----------

